# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: James Comer (US House, KY-1)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* James Comer
*Office Sought:* U.S. Congress 
*Website:* https://www.jamescomer.com
*Social Media:* 
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/james.comer.921
Twitter: https://twitter.com/KYComer


*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: KY
District: 1st
Incumbent: none.
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## Warlord

thanks Bryan. I rate Comer very highly as ive followed his career. jct and other members may remember him from embracing Hemp production in Kentucky when State AG commissioner. After that he ran for governor and lost to Matt Bevin by 89 votes so he has tremendous name recognition.  The problem is his website doesnt go into specifics about policy but i have a lot of faith in Comer being independently minded in Congress and worthy of support.  We shall see!

----------


## Warlord

http://www.glasgowdailytimes.com/new...f7d31a592.html

Comer supports term limits and a balanced budget amendment.  There's some good info in that local story

----------


## Warlord

Comer has picked up the endorsement of the U.S Chamber of Commerce. Not necessarily as good thing as Brian will tell you

http://wkms.org/post/us-chamber-comm...-race#stream/0

----------


## Warlord

Sacramento, CA – Tea Party Express, the nation’s largest Tea Party political action committee, is proudly endorsing James Comer in Kentucky’s 1st Congressional District.

Tea Party Express Executive Director Taylor Budowich said, “America is hurting and voters are rightfully frustrated with the do-nothing politicians in Washington, D.C. That’s why I am excited to announce Tea Party Express’ endorsement of James Comer—a proven conservative who’s ready to take on the entrenched special interests and big government liberals in Congress.

“James Comer is a small businessman, family man, and conservative leader. After graduating college he took out a loan from a local bank and started Comer Family Farms, one of the largest farming companies in Kentucky. From there, he served his neighbors as a State Representative in Kentucky’s part-time legislature. During his time in Frankfort he was recognized as a conservative, limited government lawmaker that fought to keep taxes low and businesses thriving.

“As the Commissioner of Agriculture, James took on waste, fraud, and abuse within his department, and led the way for massive agriculture growth, which benefited every Kentucky resident. James Comer is exactly the kind of leader that we need to rein in the size, cost, and intrusiveness of the federal government. We encourage every voter of Kentucky’s 1st Congressional District to vote James Comer on May 17th,“ Budowich concluded.
*
The following are endorsements of James Comer from local conservative leaders:*

“I like the fact Jamie comes from a farming background. We need someone in D.C. who understands the needs of the agricultural community. Also I like the fact Jamie has served in Kentucky for several years in legislature and has experience he can apply when he arrives in D.C. He is not big government yet understands how things work.”
-Lance Cary, Kentucky Grassroots Activist

“I’ve known Jamie Comer as a legislator for over 14 years. I’ve always supported him and I will continue to support him in his bid for Congress. I have been a grassroots activist for decades and Jamie represents my conservative values. I wholeheartedly support James Comer for Congress in the 1st District of Kentucky.”
-Richard Treitz, Kentucky Tea Party Activist

“I supported James Comer for Agricultural Commissioner and he cleaned up a lot of wasteful spending. I support him for Congress because of his conservative record and because of my stance on the 2nd amendment.”
-Brian A. Trusty, Kentucky Grassroots Activist

“James Comer did a great job as Agricultural Commissioner and will serve the state of Kentucky well as the next Congressman from District One. He has a great conservative record and will represent my conservative values.”
-Ray Embry, Tea Party Grassroots Activist.

“James Comer has my full support for Congress. As a state legislator in Kentucky, he has always been on the front lines of protecting our personal liberty and constitutional rights. I am fully confident that James Comer will always vote to keep America safe, and to protect our family values!”
-Christina Garrott, Kentucky Grassroots Activist

----------


## Brian4Liberty

We have a winner. Maybe the better candidates all fly under the radar...

----------

